# K-9 Specialists - Colorado



## Diesel454 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 

This is my first post on the forum! I am in the process of looking for my first German Shepherd and one of the breeders / trainers I am looking into is Petr Spurny at K-9 Specialists in Morrison, CO. Given my work / life balance, I am looking at getting a dog around a year old that has all its obedience and socialization training already done. I also like the fact that he does bite / protection work with his dogs given I live alone in Downtown Denver and in the unlikely event I had to defend myself against an attack, I'd love to have a dog at my side.


Has anyone purchased a dog from Petr recently? I am interested in hearing about your experiences with him. 

Also, if anyone has had experiences with other trainers in the Denver area that do protection work I'd love to hear about it.

thanks!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

They do a lot of brokering of imports. 

I very much like dealing with Petr's wife and she's been very easy talk with and good at sharing information. I have never bought a dog through them, but a number of breeders have. Generally well thought of.


----------



## mskinner (May 1, 2015)

I bought a male called Flint from him last year. I have had many german shepherds over my life time but I have to say dealing with him was great! I love this dog and he has been better then I ever could have hoped for.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2015)

I recently bought a dog from Petr and everything that was promised was delivered. Amazing dogs and great balance between family and protection. They are breed in the Czech Republic and raised around families. Petr took the time needed with me to find the right dog for us. I can't say enough good things about his operation. We will more than likely be purchasing another dog from Petr in the near future.


----------

